# 8 Afx + 6 Max = 14 Lanes



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

OK, I've been trying to learn how to post pics for a while. 
With a lot of patience from my wife, previous posted advice from Desertslot, GoodwrenchnTim & SlotcarMan, Thanks! :thumbsup:
Before beginning to assemble my new Max-Trax layout, I became curious.
I compared curved AFX track pcs. to the MT. I found a 15in. AFX pc. fits 
very well to the inside border of a 29in. Max-Trax curve. 
Pictured are 6,9,12 & 15" curves w/the 29" pc.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

When you put that track together..... THAT is a race I want to be at!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WoW!!!! A 14 lane oval!!!! PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It's NASCAR heaven!!! (and a corner marshals 7734)
This looks way more like the combo sectional/pro track I'd be interested in.
Lots of possibilities here.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

14 lanes + 14 cars = marshalling nightmare!! I love it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks but, you moved or deleted the pics! I didn't get to see them!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

David, sorry but I am new to posting pics.
Marty, you are welcome when track is up, but it won't be 14 lanes. 
The pics are simply a comparison of track pcs. The new layout is an improved MT replacement of my previous 6 lane Tomy. 
Although the table dimensions are 76in. wide x 19ft. long, I doubt it could be big enough for a project like that.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yea! Hey, that's cool. I see you have the tow truck ready!:hat:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Try reducing your pictures to 640 x 480 pixels,
with Microsoft Office Picture Manager that is probably on your computer.

__________________


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

You guys are missing something.....Notice the gap between the inside lane of the Maxtrax. It's enough space for a 15th lane.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

You could put one on the outside too and make 16!:hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do they make a wider radius MaxTrax to go on the outside?
Then you could run an all 50s Nascar class like back when they used to run 75 car fields!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nice pics Dyno Dom...*

That's a lot of lanes...............14 enter but, only one will leave. You could have a race like this: If you wreck your out (pull the car off) and the last one running wins! Well to eliminate slow pokes you would have to put a time limit on the race with a pre-determined amount of laps that need to be finished also.  Or not?

Rich....75 cars.....................Holy Heavenly Demo Derby Nascar smash-em' up and wreck-em' up race. DO IT!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...going into turn one (*crowd cheers wildly*) it's a huge pile-up with only 55 cars still going...hahaha...zilla


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SuperFist, thanks for the advice, learning process so I certainly can use the help.  
Rich, 29" is MT largest curve. Smaller curves are 11,17 & 23. 
Wider lane spacing more true to modern 1/64th scale is nice w/plenty of track border area.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a 4 lane track and there is only 3 taps and a mile of wire ! It would be a nightmare wiring that thing!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry T-jet tow truck drivers but my money is on the car in lane 14!

Jim


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jim, you would be correct. :thumbsup: Most all the cars are on stock chassis. Temporarily, the Ford GT & 2 Cobras are on stock Tomy G+ chassis. 
The Dash 427 Cobra is 1 of my favorite slot bodies & will be joining the Lexan
Porsche as a 9 ohm, low voltage, brass weighted car. I'll have to figure out
which body style the yellow car is, originally p/u as clear from Wizzard. It runs on a G-3 chassis & has become my best club car. Certainly a good feeling of comfort when a car is able to run hard in straights & pass in turns.


----------

